# Craigslist belsaw mill on trailer



## DaltonPaull (Apr 26, 2010)

What do you guy's think about this old sawmill? http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/for/1708700893.html I contacted the seller and he says it's a Bellsaw A-4. I think it's a little scary but in a compelling way. It might make a nice rusty start for a bandmill for the right price. I might try to go look at it.


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 28, 2010)

If it was free, I might be inclined to cut it up for parts. For 800.00 though I'd rather buy new, straight clean steel to build a bandmill.


----------



## DaltonPaull (Apr 28, 2010)

That's true, $800 would buy a lot of rust free steel.


----------

